# Mesa boogie rectifier 4x12 backplate mod???



## Guir (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi! I recently bought a 4x12 rectifier cab on a bargain.

The cab was like new, not even a scratch.

The catch was that the wiring was not connected.

I think the previous owner made some kind of mod to the jack plate and now it was 2 switches and 2 jack inputs.

I really would like to know how to connect the four v30.

Any suggestions?!?!? 

Thanks in advance 

http://imgur.com/Ix7J2tF
http://imgur.com/K7OpQYr


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 19, 2014)

Guir said:


> Hi! I recently bought a 4x12 rectifier cab on a bargain.
> 
> The cab was like new, not even a scratch.
> 
> ...




Just so people don't have to click the link if they are on their phones or something...


----------



## Guir (Jun 21, 2014)

Some help anyone?


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 21, 2014)

Couple questions

1. What ohm are the speakers?
2. Do you want to rewire it to original mesa spec, or stick with one single input at a fixed resistance?
3. If option #2 from above, what rating would you like to put them at?


----------



## Guir (Jun 22, 2014)

edit


----------



## Guir (Jun 22, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> Couple questions
> 
> 1. What ohm are the speakers?
> 2. Do you want to rewire it to original mesa spec, or stick with one single input at a fixed resistance?
> 3. If option #2 from above, what rating would you like to put them at?


Hi Blasphemer.

The speakers are v30's at 8 Ohm each.
I wolud like to either rewire it to the original mesa specs or a solution with one switch for splitting to stereo. (that's what i think the guy who sold it to me did)
I still don't understand why he put 2 switches on the cab.
I would like it to be either 8 or 4ohm so i can use it with another cab.
Wich one do you think its the best solution?

Thank is advance


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 23, 2014)

I'd just wire it for a single 8ohm plug.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 23, 2014)

This is the only wiring diagram I can find for a mesa cabinet setup. It would be a lot easier if you just wired it for 8 ohms, using this:


----------



## Guir (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm going to do the wiring today.
I'll keep this post updated! 
Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 23, 2014)

If you think you've checked and reviewed your wiring too many times, check it once more. You don't want to wire it up wrong and end up messing up the speakers or amp.


----------



## Guir (Jun 23, 2014)

Here it is!
The switches are bypassed. It's working at 8 ohm. (simple and effective)
I use it paired with my 2x12! Sounds epic!!
Anyway, thanks a lot dudes!
Cheers


----------



## Guir (Jun 23, 2014)

By the way here is my new rig:


----------



## tedtan (Jun 23, 2014)

Pics aren't working for me, but congrats on getting it working.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 23, 2014)

Guir said:


> By the way here is my new rig:



Edit: Link doesn't seem to work at all.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 23, 2014)

Guir said:


> I would like it to be either 8 or 4ohm so i can use it with another cab.
> Wich one do you think its the best solution?



If you're planning to use this with another cab, you want the impedance to be HIGHER, not lower. If you have this amp set at 4 ohms, any cab you combine it with will push the total impedance below 4 ohms, which is dangerous for your amp.


----------



## Guir (Jun 25, 2014)

What about now?!?
Thanks


----------



## Guir (Jun 25, 2014)

yingmin said:


> If you're planning to use this with another cab, you want the impedance to be HIGHER, not lower. If you have this amp set at 4 ohms, any cab you combine it with will push the total impedance below 4 ohms, which is dangerous for your amp.



My final load was 8 ohm in one input, so i can use it with my 8 ohm 2x12 at 4ohm (2x8).
I hope I was clear.


----------



## yingmin (Jun 25, 2014)

Guir said:


> My final load was 8 ohm in one input, so i can use it with my 8 ohm 2x12 at 4ohm (2x8).
> I hope I was clear.



Your description is a little hard to follow, but if I understand you correctly, you're saying that this cab plus another one you're planning to use are each 8 ohms, which makes the total load 4 ohms. This would be accurate. If that's the case, is the reason you were thinking about wiring it at 4 or 8 ohms so that you could use it by itself at 4 ohms or with another cab at 8?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 25, 2014)

Guir said:


> My final load was 8 ohm in one input, so i can use it with my 8 ohm 2x12 at 4ohm (2x8).
> I hope I was clear.



And a mighty combo that is . The tightness and out-front sound of the 212 recto blends so well with the oversized 412 fullness.
I didn't care for stacking them though, either way they're stacked it puts V30's at ear level, which can be very rough .
Much preferred the 212 sitting on the side of the 412, vertical or horizontal.


----------



## Guir (Jun 27, 2014)

This was the first time i wired a 4x12. I still would't know exactly what i wanted do do. 

I had to be able to connect my 8 ohm 2x12 with this cab

I wanted to do this wiring:




but instead, do it with a switch - like a marshall i think - but i realise that I would't need it!
Right now its all working:











I hope this clears it.


----------



## Guir (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes TRENCHLORD. I realise that now! 

I can't put it verticaily because of the handles... Bad design choice the time i build it...

It works great!! The 2x12 has a celestion c90 blackshadow and an eminence governor! I'm hoping to get another c90 to pair with the one i got! Or try and stick em in the 4x12 to pair it with the v30's... i don't know.. 

Right now its working flawlessly! 

Cheers


----------

